# Boot size with measurements.



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Have been rocking size 11.5us burton ruler boots for probably 5 years now, on my third pair. 

People have suggested to come here to check if this is right (and learn it is probably too big).

I find my toes do hit the ends of my boot until they are pretty packed out and then they just feel comfortable, nothing feels wrong to me. However I am riding wide boards all the time and that may not be necessary. 

I measured my foot length at 28.4cm and width at 9cm on the largest foot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Sush1,

28.4 cm is Mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots.

STOKED!


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey Wiredsport, my measurements are 9.9inch/25.146cm long and 3.68in/9.34cm wide. Ive ridden size 8.5 vans aura pro double boa (terrible foot pain) and sz 7.5 vans hi standard pros (with terrible foot pain as well). Currently in some DC's Control double boas which were sized to me as 8 US by a boot fitter and they are OKAY. She recommended DC's because she noticed i had a "fatty" part on the lateral part of my foot and she said a "wider" boot may help with the pain (she said DC's are normally wider than other boots). However I still experience some pain on longer runs like cramping pains under midfoot. If I wanted to get Step ons what would you recommend and do i need Wide boots? TIA


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi RMx,

25.1 cm is at the smallest size of the range for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. The range is 25.1 to 25.5 cm. You are a "Normal" D width. Please post up barefoot images of your measurements being taken. 

STOKED!


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi RMx,
> 
> 25.1 cm is at the smallest size of the range for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. The range is 25.1 to 25.5 cm. You are a "Normal" D width. Please post up barefoot images of your measurements being taken.
> 
> STOKED!


sure!


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

@Wiredsport
right foot
3.68in/9.34cm wide
about 9.75in/24.765cm long
sorry for the discrepency with the previous measurements, i mightve rushed it on those.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi RMx,
> 
> 25.1 cm is at the smallest size of the range for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. The range is 25.1 to 25.5 cm. You are a "Normal" D width. Please post up barefoot images of your measurements being taken.
> 
> STOKED!


@Wiredsport 
left foot
length: 10.08 in/ 25.60cm
width: 3.91in/9.9cm


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there a space at the other end of your ruler as well?


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Is there a space at the other end of your ruler as well?


No? The left numbers have a one inch gap, the right numbers(the ones im going by)are flush to the edge of the ruler which is on the wall. My heel and medial sides are jammed against a bed leg, which is also where the ruler is placed.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Is there a space at the other end of your ruler as well?


heels are jammed against a wall


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, good info. Your new measurements are important. This changes you to Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are also the largest measurement for an E width which requires a specific boot. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 8. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> OK, good info. Your new measurements are important. This changes you to Mondopoint 260 or size 8 US in snowboard boots. You are also the largest measurement for an E width which requires a specific boot. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Salomon Synapse Wide in size 8.
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. Would a burton step on photon in wide not be a good fit? I have been struggling with instep pain for my whole snowboarding career and have been curious if a strapless binding will help with pain as nothing will go over my top mid foot to create pressure on those veins? TIA.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

That would not be suggested. Burton's Wide models are EEE width and would not be s good match for your E width foot. 

STOKED!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

RMx400 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Would a burton step on photon in wide not be a good fit? I have been struggling with instep pain for my whole snowboarding career and have been curious if a strapless binding will help with pain as nothing will go over my top mid foot to create pressure on those veins? TIA.


I've got a bit of a high instep with high arches, and I feel your pain there. I want to heat mold my boots with a little extra cushion right over those veins next time I heat mold my boots. Some people even remove material from the liner right there. I've also been curious to try Rome bindings with their pivot mount for the heel strap. It's supposed to be able to relieve instep pressure.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I've got a bit of a high instep with high arches, and I feel your pain there. I want to heat mold my boots with a little extra cushion right over those veins next time I heat mold my boots. Some people even remove material from the liner right there. I've also been curious to try Rome bindings with their pivot mount for the heel strap. It's supposed to be able to relieve instep pressure.


Dude its the f*ckng worst. 3 seasons in and 3 new boots. Ive seen rome but honestly idk where to take it? New boot? New binding? Im currently on Stratas with DC control boas and im not gonna lie im pretty dissappointed. Im really looking into step ons or I suppose a wide boot :/ but those rome bindings do look promising. Its so hard to make the decision, I just dont want to waste more money and another season. The pain i get is like that cramping feel that makes you just stop and take a breather, not so much numbness. 

But with wiredsports suggestion, im going to really look into some salomon dialogue wides. I typically get the pain when being on a toe/heel side too long, probably has to do with my foot muscles just working extra hard idk at this point.


----------



## RMx400 (Jun 27, 2018)

.


----------

